# Did I screw up? 94' Bronco



## cntstan (Nov 11, 2009)

I swapped a guy my 89' wrangler (with a plow) for his 94' Bronco. My thinking was that the Bronco would have a little more muscle and weight for plowing my driveway (1000' paved on a slope). I was anticipating fixing the body rust and buying a new plow for the Ford. Well.......the bodywork is done and it's all shiny and pretty but I've been talking to plow dealers in my area and nobody can come up with a plow that will mount to this Bronco. I don't know if I should just sit it by the road for sale and try and find another plow vehicle or if any of you guys might have a solution. I have owned a truck or SUV from almost every manufacturer and there are things that I like and don't like about all of them so brand loyalty is not really a concern. My first thought is to sell it and try to find a mid 80's Tahoe or Yukon because apparently they make plow mounts for these vehicles (I don't want or need another pickup but if that's what works then that's what I'll do). I have an 08' Tacoma now but it is lifted and has a steel bumper and winch so there's already a lot of weight on the front of that thing, otherwise I would just use that. Anyways....hope you're getting the jist of the situation and any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't rush .Get your ducks in a row. Figure things out and start fresh for next year.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a 7.5 Curtis on a 93 F150 and I would think that is the same front end as the Bronco but I imagine some one else will chime in.I don't believe they made Tahoe's or Yukon's in the 
80's they would be early 90's

80's would still be the full size Blazer and Jimmy up to 1991.I would pursue a plow for the Bronco unless they truly don't make one.....but now that I think of it my neighbor had a Fisher on his Bronco but it was a few years earlier than yours 87-91 so they should make one for a 94.

Good Luck!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

my neighbor has 2 broncos with 7.5 old school meyers on them.... hes been using them for years


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

cntstan;858208 said:


> I swapped a guy my 89' wrangler (with a plow) for his 94' Bronco. My thinking was that the Bronco would have a little more muscle and weight for plowing my driveway (1000' paved on a slope). I was anticipating fixing the body rust and buying a new plow for the Ford. Well.......the bodywork is done and it's all shiny and pretty but I've been talking to plow dealers in my area and nobody can come up with a plow that will mount to this Bronco. I don't know if I should just sit it by the road for sale and try and find another plow vehicle or if any of you guys might have a solution. I have owned a truck or SUV from almost every manufacturer and there are things that I like and don't like about all of them so brand loyalty is not really a concern. My first thought is to sell it and try to find a mid 80's Tahoe or Yukon because apparently they make plow mounts for these vehicles (I don't want or need another pickup but if that's what works then that's what I'll do). I have an 08' Tacoma now but it is lifted and has a steel bumper and winch so there's already a lot of weight on the front of that thing, otherwise I would just use that. Anyways....hope you're getting the jist of the situation and any help would be appreciated!!!


 for the cost of your plow for the bronco, you coulda hadda v8 in your jeep


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

if u can weld or know someone that can weld modify a similar mount for ur bronco. like someone said find a mount for the same year 150 and if it doesnt bolt up then modify it untill it does.


----------



## cntstan (Nov 11, 2009)

grandview;858216 said:


> Don't rush .Get your ducks in a row. Figure things out and start fresh for next year.


I think that's probably good advice. I'll just have to borrow the father-in-laws tractor this year.



Rubicon 327;858223 said:


> I had a 7.5 Curtis on a 93 F150 and I would think that is the same front end as the Bronco but I imagine some one else will chime in.I don't believe they made Tahoe's or Yukon's in the
> 80's they would be early 90's
> 
> 80's would still be the full size Blazer and Jimmy up to 1991.I would pursue a plow for the Bronco unless they truly don't make one.....but now that I think of it my neighbor had a Fisher on his Bronco but it was a few years earlier than yours 87-91 so they should make one for a 94.
> ...


You're right...I meant mid 90's.I've seen some pictures of plows on Bronco's online but I don't know how they are setting them up.



mcfly89;858239 said:


> for the cost of your plow for the bronco, you coulda hadda v8 in your jeep


Yeah...........I'm kicking myself now, believe me!!



cfdeng7;858277 said:


> if u can weld or know someone that can weld modify a similar mount for ur bronco. like someone said find a mount for the same year 150 and if it doesnt bolt up then modify it untill it does.


I can weld, but I don't know WHAT to weld. That would be the best solution if I could find a mount to use as a template.

Thanks for the feedback, I'm gonna keep looking for a solution but keep me in mind if you come across something that might help.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

This might help. 
http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/67479.07_010109.pdf

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1c0c366406


----------



## cntstan (Nov 11, 2009)

nekos;858465 said:


> This might help.
> http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/67479.07_010109.pdf
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1c0c366406


Man that is unbelievable that you found that so easy. I owe you a cold one if you're ever in Wisconsin!!!!! Thanks a million!


----------



## Gator Guy 26 (Nov 16, 2009)

You didn't screw up, there are tons of options for the Bronco. The info from nekos is sweet, and you can look on another forum fullsizebronco.com for other bronco info. My advice for the Bronco is try to put some sand bags or salt or something in the back of the truck to help with traction. PM me if you have any other Ford related questions, I've had mine for several years and found lots of quirks and fixes for it.

Dennis


----------



## cntstan (Nov 11, 2009)

Gator Guy 26;864028 said:


> You didn't screw up, there are tons of options for the Bronco. The info from nekos is sweet, and you can look on another forum fullsizebronco.com for other bronco info. My advice for the Bronco is try to put some sand bags or salt or something in the back of the truck to help with traction. PM me if you have any other Ford related questions, I've had mine for several years and found lots of quirks and fixes for it.
> 
> Dennis


Believe it or not, I called the western dealer here and gave him the same info. that nekos gave me and with that he was able to determine that western does have a plow that will mount on the bronco. I was as giggly as a schoolgirl hearing that I wouldn't have to start over with another vehicle:redbounce. It's being installed next Tues., I'll see if I can't throw some pictures up once it's on. Thanks again for your guys' help!!!!!


----------



## broncoplower21 (Nov 7, 2008)

or you could go with a blizzard? Worked flawless for me last winter 50 plus driveways. oh ya and the truck is and 84 so you should be able to get one for your 94. And i did have to go with the set up for a 150 but its the same.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I was told the same thing back in 00 when I got my Excursion. Don't be in a rush to put it up for sale.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

#1... Yeah you screwed up now your driving a ford!:laughing:

#2... You can absolutly get a plow for your Bronco. I have western on my 89 K5 currently and 2 of my subs are driving late 80's Broncos with westerns too. 

#3... Good luck!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a meyers on my 94. I had to fab the mount that goes to the bottom of the plow to the frame of the truck. The standard mounts will not work unless you remove the sway bar.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

the front end of the bronco, should be identical to an f-150. from the tcase forward they should be the same.. 

we've plowed with a 77 bronco since '82 . you won't regret the bronc' thier a great plowin' machine. 

keep an eye on the ttb front end where the radius rods attach. the f-250's like to break off right there if thier gettin' rusty. i don't think the coil sprung trucks were as bad. might want a set of bags, or air shocks for the front too


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

the bronco wont let you down and western makes a plow that fits i had three all with western on them i have a 1991 with a unimount


----------



## T&M Properties (Jan 4, 2010)

*My 93 Bronco*

93 Bronco eddie Bauer w 7.5' LEO plow.

I have owned this girl for 3 years and am about to let her go cuz I need something more reliable. She worked fine for my own lot, and is arguably the BEST alley truck you could ever hope for because of the size, but dont fare too well for driving to help out family. She is most definately a nickel and dimer! But if you are handy (Which I am not) Bronco's are awfully fun to drive & plow in.

Just got a 95 chev 2500 silverado diesel with a 7.5' western pro plow so we'll see how that works.

I was told that LEO and Boss are the 2 most heavy duty plows in our area. (MN) Comments?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

They are out there but I think the Bronco mount is different than the F150 mount.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SIPLOWGUY;941738 said:


> They are out there but I think the Bronco mount is different than the F150 mount.


Nope

I look at 89 F150 and 91 Bronco they are exact size

I am sure 94 Bronco would fit F150 mount that make for 92-96 but I believe that Bronco change frame after 94 so that won't work.


----------

